# CPC for 3 yrs, yet NO EXPERIENCE. Need advice



## rosypeou (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello fellow coders,

I went back to college in 2007, to graduated, got my CPC-A, and now a CPC since 2008. I worked with a transplant network, dealing with various coding projects for their system, but yet its not "coding". 2 1/2 yrs later, I'm now with a generous hospital organization. I'd LOVE to be a part of their coding department (will be mainly E/M), although I did take their employment  assessment test in Dec, just to see where I was at. I've learned that I'm so outdated!! 

Would anybody be able to give me any advices on how to get back in the coding world? I'm still a member with AAPC. Would webinars, going back to school, certain books, or study groups, or even on the job experience help me on preparing for me to pass the employment assessment test when they next have an opening? Please help me, Ive already talked to the coding supervisor, and she seems very busy to help me/train me.  

I've already bought new 2012 CPT & ICD-9 books, I have an Official CPC Certification Study Guide from a coworker, and some recommended school text books.  I am deep need of a refreshers plan/course. Thank you for reading!! 

Sincerely,
Discouraged.


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jul 23, 2012)

Is there any way they could give you modulars to test on thru their facility? My hospital has these to keep us informed and updated. This is one way to help. Just a suggestion other than what you are doing.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Here are a few idea's....*



rosyyng18 said:


> Hello fellow coders,
> 
> I went back to college in 2007, to graduated, got my CPC-A, and now a CPC since 2008. I worked with a transplant network, dealing with various coding projects for their system, but yet its not "coding". 2 1/2 yrs later, I'm now with a generous hospital organization. I'd LOVE to be a part of their coding department (will be mainly E/M), although I did take their employment  assessment test in Dec, just to see where I was at. I've learned that I'm so outdated!!
> 
> ...



In regards to some advice on getting back in the coding world. I'd suggest first and foremost your local Medicare carrier's!  They usually have webinars, teleconferences etc. free of charge, especially dealing with E/MS since they are always on the OIG's workplan and are always on the CERT report as well.

I'd also suggest, if e/m is what you are going towards, possibly purchase the e/m study guide thru AAPC as well that would benefit you if you decide to take the CEMC exam as well.

Look for chapter meetings, seminars at low cost and gain CEU's while you learn!  A review CPC review class in your area would also be a good idea, as a refresher course.

Whichever you decide, I wish you luck in achieving your goal !


----------

